# Looking for a new place to live :) (Eco-conscious, diverse, liberal....eastern U.S....)



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi mamas and papas,

I need some help because online and census statistics only help me so much. DH and I are both writers and designers. We are able to work from anywhere. We have a two year old and are expecting our second. We currently live in NYC, but no longer want to stay here. The most important thing to us is liberal-minded people and a good amount of diversity. My husband is afro-caribbean and I am Russian, so we are looking for a place that would accept us and our children and not make them stand out like sore thumbs.

Here are my priorities. Let me know if any or all of this sounds like your town:

1. GREEN. Eco-consciousness, fresh air, fresh water, places to hike and explore

2. MULTICULTURAL I want my son to go to school with and interact with a diverse population

3. Reasonable cost of living. By that I mean renting a 1 bedroom apartment for less than $650.

4. Good public schools.

5. Culture. Art, Music, LIBRARY is a big one.

What do you guys think? ANy suggestions? I would prefer eastern U.S. to be closer to family and friends.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Interested to hear the replies. I was thinking maybe Atlanta, GA but I know of several folks from NYC who hated it there. Maybe Raleigh/Durham?


----------



## omMommaom (Jul 5, 2009)

Asheville, NC - up in the mountains. It's not extremly diverse, but very accepting.(Nearly 1/4 of the residents are dreadlocked hippy types  ) Great school systems - Wladorf and Montessori. It's VERY liberal, VERY green, CHEAP to live (jobs also are low on the pay-scale, but you all are writers), 5 or 6 libraries, LOTS of arts and music. There are child-friendly music venues that consciously try to find mostly reggae! And right outside town, there are trails all over the most ancient mountains in the world! I could continue gushing....I love Asheville! (oh also it must be mentioned that there is a natural hotspring about 45 min out of town, and tons of mineral mining!!!)

Burlington, or Montpelier VT - you are already up in the North East. You may just fall in love with Btown. It's filled with crunchy family. The population is pretty diverse, VERY liveral & green. Artsy, and the libraries are great! The mountains are amazing, and the ocean is still close(ish). Check out Bread & Puppet, and Circus Smirkus! A little more expensive than Aville, but you are paid better here. And it is cheap for New England. It's right by the Canada border, which is exciting. And the snow is incredible. If you don't like snow, don't go to VT. But, this is a fabulous place ot be with family. My family in VT (really friends but they love me and I love them like we're fam) is AMAZING! Lots of homeschooling, homebirthing, and love up there in north country!

we're in neither of those places right now. We're in Lexington KY. It's not liberal, semi-greenish, semi-cheap, kinda-artsy, and when you make it an hour out of town you can find silence. But, I'll make it work til we can move on again!


----------



## aquarius aspiring (Dec 17, 2008)




----------

